
Ask HN: Chatbot startup in middle east is in need of investment - ahmedaly
Hello,
I am not sure if this is allowed here or not
but we are really running out of cash, and we need an investment to survive!<p>we never received any kind of investment before!
we have over 300 sellers signed up for our chatbot.
our chatbot is an ecommerce chatbot for sellers on facebook, and we plan to expand to other social media.<p>our target market is latam and middle east and parts of Asia.<p>I am an Arabic speaker, and I am already in Egypt, so I can easily manage and access the market of middle east, where most of clients reside.<p>And it&#x27;s clearly a B2B startup!
======
Coviam
Apart from all the features chatbots have, what we need is more feasibility
and accessibility of paths. The idea of a CONVERSATIONAL MODELER is very
relevant as one can edit from any part of the path without deleting nodes. It
is empowering as it is two-dimensional. It is much more fun than traditional
paths... more color, more ease, more sense. DON'T MISS OUT ON THIS - Register
today [http://s.engati.com/145](http://s.engati.com/145)

